
157-day cycle in unusual cosmic radio bursts - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-international-effort-reveals-day-unusual.html
======
samizdis
Possible periodic activity in the repeating FRB 121102 \- Monthly Notices of
the Royal Astronomical Society:

[https://academic.oup.com/mnras/article/495/4/3551/5840547](https://academic.oup.com/mnras/article/495/4/3551/5840547)

